

PSA: Please Put Your Phone Away - murtza
http://ppypa.com/

======
murtza
I just launched this site because I see a growing number of people around me
engrossed with their phones and ignoring the world and other people around
them.

Please let me know if you have any feedback on how to improve the site and the
message.

